# [LWP][2.1+] Lil Wayne (Wayne's World)



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Mod Type:: Wallpaper

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Download Here:
https://play.google....ce.waynes.world












































Get Waynes World live wallpaper! Now FREE!
Installation:
1. Download Wallpaper
2. From your home screen hit the menu key
3. Select Wallpaper
4. Select Live Wallpapers from dialog box
5. Find "Waynes World"
6. Select "Waynes World"
7. Press "Set Wallpaper"
Waynes World will now be your home screen wallpaper
Get it while its cheap and get all future updates! Price will go up as the features are enhanced!
SCRATCH THAT WAYNES WORLD IS NOW FREE!
You will not find another lil wayne wallpaper like this one! This is custom designed by IceCandyEffects, more coming soon!

Download Here:
https://play.google....ce.waynes.world


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL @ TOGGLING LIL WAYNE. YOU CAN'T TOGGLE WEEZY.


----------

